

911 calls don't use GPS data on cellphones. This startup is fixing that - nhorelik
http://rapidsos.com/kickstarter

======
Kumar_911
911 calls also necessarily are not reliable either, glad to see efforts to
make them dependable and fast! Accountability is indeed important in this
area.

------
Frank_Yang
This idea is really great and it definitely saves people's life.

------
samaritan23
What percent of 911 calls have no location data?

~~~
nhorelik
It's over 60% depending on who's stats you believe. There's been a bit of
press on this subject lately:

[http://www.newsweek.com/2015/04/17/clock-begins-
ticking-911-...](http://www.newsweek.com/2015/04/17/clock-begins-
ticking-911-system-improvements-319553.html)

[http://www.today.com/news/some-911-systems-cant-find-you-
eme...](http://www.today.com/news/some-911-systems-cant-find-you-emergency-
due-dated-technology-t4756)

[http://video.foxnews.com/v/4151374978001/swipe-to-save-a-
lif...](http://video.foxnews.com/v/4151374978001/swipe-to-save-a-life-new-app-
aims-to-make-911-calls-quicker/?#sp=show-clips)

